

Ask HN: Who here knows nothing? - cdvonstinkpot

I didn&#x27;t know until after my Dad passed away. Nothing killed him- he died of Lung Cancer. It was horrible to watch.
======
Rainymood
Sorry to hear about your father.

"I have approximate knowledge of many things."

"This too shall pass."

------
bitshepherd
Nothing is the antithesis of something. The one constant there is, is nothing.
Nothing isn't what you can see, but what you cannot. What is becomes nothing.
Everything is nothing.

